# 1525 w/42” deck( from lt1042)



## Upnorth9986 (May 10, 2020)

Hello everyone, new to the forums and I wanted to ask will a 42 inch deck from a 2005 LT 1040 to fit a 2003 1525? I currently have an LT 1042 that experienced a block crack And someone locally to me is selling eight 1525. The mounts look similar from a distance, but I figured I would ask here first if it would fit and if the engine has the power to handle a 42 inch deck. Thank you everybody


----------

